

Ask HN: I work at the NYC DOE. How would you use technology in education?  - rankam

I work on the finance side of technology projects for NYC&#x27;s K-12 education system. How would you leverage&#x2F;implement&#x2F;utilize technology to improve education in NYC?
======
ada1981
Create an open market place with incentives to individuals who develop systems
to efficiently deploy the intended curriculum and let them earn residual
income on their improvements.

Oh, and find a way to let the kids start later in the day (9:30), and you will
see a near universal improvement in test scores and decreases in obesity and
depression. Yep, you will. Find a way to appease the "sports teams" who will
demand you need to play football after school, the bus departments and parents
who like the baby sitting in the AM. This is most likely the highest leverage
opportunity in US public education. Simply time shifting the school day about
2 hours for middle and high school kids.

Oh, and give me a call.

